# What's your rattie's favourite (human) food?



## MangoTango (Jul 15, 2014)

Mine go crazy for peas. And cheerios!
How about yours? Hoping to get some new treat ideas..


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Ripe Banana or pears. It is so sugary that they will fight for it. They also LOVE broccoli which is fantastic for me because I can give it to them guilt free. They love chicken breast, I try to give them the cooked, least fatty parts of the chicken and they go crazy for it. My crew is pretty easy to please. So far the only things they have hated have been celery and cherry tomatoes (and really, who blames them?)


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Basically if I'm eating it, they assume it must be good so they just have to have some. They will pry open my mouth and try to take it, I literally have to shove them away. As far as human food goes they like really anything, barbecue, ice cream, blackberry cobbler, cheese, Lima beans, shrimp, mashed potatoes. Especially the mashed potatoes, they cleaned the spoon in seconds 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

Baby puffs make awesome treats for rats. They smell amazing but don't have a ton of sugar or calories (if you eat one, basically most of the flavor is in the smell. , so they're good for training treats too. The gerber kind come in little star like shapes and you can even break off the nubs and only give them each little nub as a treat if you're training and giving multiple treats. Mine seem especially fond of any puff that includes blueberry. The off brand puffs smell the same to me but surprisingly they actually seem to prefer the gerber brand... either way, a bottle of baby puffs is still cheaper than most small animal treats.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Mines favourites are definitely chicken and eggs lol, they especially like it when I mix the eggs up in a cup with some bread! Their favourite naughty treat though is custard which they only get once in a while. White chocolate aswell, you can get this in rat treat form which I guess would be better for them.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I second gerber puffs if you have them where you are. We just gave them a couple of star puffs in banana and apple + strawberry and they loved it. They went all grabby paws trying to get more. You also get 6 servings per tub and one serving counts as approx 77 puffs! That is a lot of treats for 2-3 dollars... And they are healthier than most commercial animal treats like yoghurt drops.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Mini teddy grams, animal crackers, peas, fresh cherries, kale, peaches, broccoli, yogurt, chicken, pork, beef, baby puffs.. i think that's about all their favorites!


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine love eggs, and also chicken noodle soup. But pasta cooked in a tomato sauce must be their favourite!http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Peas for sure. They all go nuts for them and eat them so fast. Baby puffs are a big hit here, too.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

When they are free ranging I break up the baby puffs into three peices. Then when they come by me or I pick them up they get a little nub. I just have the up and up (target brand) blueberry flavored ones and they love them. They are shaped in little hearts.


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Bananas and Fresh made from scratch biscuits c: they go NUTS over bananas more than anything tho.


----------



## twitchNsketch (Jul 17, 2014)

Peas, corn, lettuce, bran flakes, crackers w/cheese whiz, gogurt, uncooked pasta, asian rice noodles, animal crackers (any kind of cracker really) anything that has a "crunch" or "snap" to it really.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

Mine usually get a little bit of everything I eat. Last week we had chicken pot pie and I made a tiny bowl of it for the rats. This morning they had some pancake. 

In general they love baby food fruits, cereal, yogurt, bananas, peas, chicken, cheese crackers. I love trying new foods with them.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Annies Cheddar Bunnies. 
Both rats and parrot go crazy for those, but I limit it because of the sodium content. 

Also graham crackers. I can not have them on my shoulder if I want to eat graham crackers, because they will steal them from me. 

As far as the fruits, mine adore bananas, especially red bananas.


----------



## Kevin<3Mai (Jan 22, 2014)

Baby graduate puff in any flavor. I can shake the bottle and they come running!


----------



## MangoTango (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I picked up the baby banana puffs and they're crazy for them! The girls thank you for the suggestions too


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I eat a lot of plain roasted nuts and my girls try to pry my mouth open to get them lol of course I have to share with them once they've discovered me eating them. Otherwise, I'll let them pick leftover veggies and whatnot off of my dinner plate, they're definitely not picky


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Boo Boo LOVED ramen, but of course that was just a once in a while treat. They all love blueberries, bananas, cooked pasta (they will eat it raw, but seem to prefer it cooked), peas, two of mine eat kale but the third won't touch it, corn, crackers of any kind, baby puffs, lunch meat of any kind, tomatoes, rice, basically anything you can think of. We've started giving ours one blueberry every day after reading that it may be a miracle food for them and they get a taste of our dinner pretty often too. Rats are piggies and with eyes like that who can resist sharing your meal?


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

CAPISTRONO - you signature is so adorable! did you draw it?

my ratties favorite foods are pretty much anything i give them, lol. banana's , puffs, cheerios, cheese here and there, dried pasta, etc. they just snatch everything and chow down.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Cheerios, rolled oats, frozen corn and, it seems the Cheez-it crackers the little buggers stole from me when my head was turned.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

My girls have a sweet tooth! They like anything sugary, so I try to give their favorites in moderation...


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Mine LOVE Jack Daniel's spicy barbecue sauce. Just the tiniest little bit on my finger and I get them licking it off in a second.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

And they just went nuts for a small amount of refried beans.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Mines really love milk!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just bought the Gerber puffs (Blueberry) the other day, as a training food. They love them. Of course, mom and dad found we love them too.


----------

